# He who has no enemies is not worthy of respect



## Ollie008

Hi,

can you help me translate the subject into Turkish? *He who has no enemies is not worthy of respect (Oriental wisdom)*.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## macrotis

_Düşmanı olmayan saygıya layık değildir_.

... or, as Ekşi Sözlük puts it, _düşmanı olmayan adam değildir_.


----------



## Ollie008

Macrotis,

Thank you very much!!!

Also, how do you say "Oriental wisdom"?


----------



## macrotis

Doğu bilgeliği
Doğunun bilgeliği
Doğunun hikmeti


----------



## Rallino

For Oriental Wisdom, you can alternatively use: *Şark Bilgeliği*. _
(Pronunced: щарк бильгелии)_


----------



## er targyn

Can you change Düşmanı olmayan to Düşmansız?


----------



## Black4blue

Yes you can. But if you say _düşmansız_ in this sentence, you should say _düşmansız olan_ (to make it a noun). _Düşmansız_ is adjective when alone.


----------



## macrotis

As Black4blue pointed out, it may need a noun because it's not well-known idiom or proverb --yet. In proverbs, it's common to omit the noun and to just use the adjective as the subject for the sake of terseness. Eg.,

_Danışan dağ aşmış, danışmayan düz yolda şaşmış.
Alışmış kudurmuştan beterdir.
Kaçanın anası ağlamaz.
Eden bulur.
Acıkan doymam, susayan kanmam sanır._

Putting a noun in these examples spoils the proverb.


----------

